# Genie HR44 just installed--couple problems cropped up



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I just installed an HR44 into a setup that has other HD DVRs next to the Genie. Three of those others will soon be deactivated, but in the meantime, here are the problems I'm experiencing:


My Genie won't hide SD duplicates. Yes, I have definitely selected this in the preferences section, but for some reason, it just won't work. I can hide HD duplicates, show all channels, but cannot get the unit to hide the SD ones. That setting is the same as show all channels.
I've got the remote in IR mode because I use a Harmony One for my AV setup. The other four DVRs use remote codes of 0001, 0002, etc. How can I get the Genie to be used in my Harmony setup? When I went through the Genie's setup, there was no way to utilize remote codes like there was for the other 4 DVRs.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

It can take some time for the guide to update, but a menu reset wont hurt


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

All good techs force a software update. Since its Saturday nite you should likely wait till tomorrow..unless you want the freaky stuff.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

peds48 said:
 

> It can take some time for the guide to update, but a menu reset wont hurt


OK. I'll give that a try. Onto the 2nd problem, then.



samrs said:


> All good techs force a software update. Since its Saturday nite you should likely wait till tomorrow..unless you want the freaky stuff.


Well, I *am *a CE participant.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

FWIW when we started HR44s the soft ware was crap , default was show all channels. The SD locals SFSS. A forced update fixed that. If it doesn't have 0x740 then force it, if it's not in the stream right now then wait. Make sure it works right before you do the freaky stuff.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

OK, problem #1 is resolved. Now we turn to #2--the remote. I can't find the remote codes anywhere on this thing. There doesn't appear to be any way to use this in the same room as another receiver without controlling another receiver at the same time.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Adding another possible issue--changing remote from RF to IR.

I thought I did this correctly, but every time I go back into the menu, the HR44 is showing it is in RF mode. I redo the changing of the status from RF to IR, but it always keeps showing it's in the RF mode.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

The menu to switch between IR and RF is confusing. It doesn't show you where you are at, but it shows you what you intend to do. But it does work. Be sure to press ENTER at the end when you go into RF mode. IR mode does not use the Enter button.


To your original problem 2. The HR44 default IR code is 00001. And it works when the HR44 is in RF mode too. It will react to both a standard remote in IR and RC71 in RF mode when the HR44 is set to RF. What you can do is just leave the HR44 as is on IR code 00001. For your other receivers, set them to codes 0002-00008.

Then have your Harmony remote use other codes for each receiver.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You have 11 tuners in one spot? I'm pretty sure you know that only 8 are supported per each leg of the SWiM16, but it'd be unusual to have both legs going to one spot.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

The menu to switch between IR and RF is confusing. It doesn't show you where you are at, but it shows you what you intend to do. But it does work. Be sure to press ENTER at the end when you go into RF mode. IR mode does not use the Enter button.


To your original problem 2. The HR44 default IR code is 00001. And it works when the HR44 is in RF mode too. It will react to both a standard remote in IR and RC71 in RF mode when the HR44 is set to RF. What you can do is just leave the HR44 as is on IR code 00001. For your other receivers, set them to codes 0002-00008.

Then have your Harmony remote use other codes for each receiver.


The conflicting HR22's remote code isn't 00001 like the Genie's; it's 00003, yet it still is affected by the Genie's remote. Interestingly, the one HR whose remote code IS 00001 is unaffected. 

You have 11 tuners in one spot? I'm pretty sure you know that only 8 are supported per each leg of the SWiM16, but it'd be unusual to have both legs going to one spot.


There are 8 tuners on one port of the SWM and the Genie alone on the other port of the SWM. 


Sent from my EVO LTE using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Pretty sure you'd have that covered, but just in case...


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

NR4P said:


> The menu to switch between IR and RF is confusing. It doesn't show you where you are at, but it shows you what you intend to do. But it does work. Be sure to press ENTER at the end when you go into RF mode. IR mode does not use the Enter button.
> 
> To your original problem 2. The HR44 default IR code is 00001. And it works when the HR44 is in RF mode too. It will react to both a standard remote in IR and RC71 in RF mode when the HR44 is set to RF. What you can do is just leave the HR44 as is on IR code 00001. For your other receivers, set them to codes 0002-00008.
> 
> Then have your Harmony remote use other codes for each receiver.


It has been some time since I last programmed my Harmony to adopt a custom IR code. If I change my HR22 from its current, conflicting code (that the Genie is sharing), how do I go about getting my Harmony to then use that?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok one thing of note, if you want to program another code other in a more advanced way on a hr44 youneed to use a old remote or use the front panel. Do not even enter the menus with a rc71 it will show you a different kind of menu system entirely.

You get very different menu options based on what remote you use when you enter into the menu system and then go to remote control setup.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

OK. Let me try an old remote and see if that works.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, I tried it, but that didn't work. While I can get the old remote to control the 44, on the 44's menu there is *no *"advanced setup" option in the remote control setup screen. This option is present in all of the other HR DVRs, which allows one to change the remote codes in those. However, it's not present in the 44, which prevents me from changing the 44's remote code to one different from the HR22 that is being controlled as well.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well, I tried it, but that didn't work. While I can get the old remote to control the 44, on the 44's menu there is no "advanced setup" option in the remote control setup screen. This option is present in all of the other HR DVRs, which allows one to change the remote codes in those. However, it's not present in the 44, which prevents me from changing the 44's remote code to one different from the HR22 that is being controlled as well.


Wait which older remote. Don't use an x one either. Sorry, forgot to mention that. I swear its the one thing of the genies I hate, they need to really redo remote setup comepltly IMHO. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Wait which older remote. Don't use an x one either. Sorry, forgot to mention that. I swear its the one thing of the genies I hate, they need to really redo remote setup comepltly IMHO. 

You may even try restarting the receiver and only using a non x remote with it till you get it set right. It sometimes doesn't like to admit your using a different remote. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app



Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I used the old white ones, model # RC64RB.

I did get the HR22 to respond. I changed its code to something way out of range--00007. I then went to my Harmony and relearned the HR22's remote entirely, based on the new code. Now we'll see if that works. All I'm looking to be able to do is to use the Harmony to control the Genie and the HR22, but not at the same time. 

I'll report back shortly.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

OK, I *think *I have "solved" the issue at hand. I couldn't get the damn HR44's remote code changed from its default (which, contrary to what others had said, was 00004 and *not *00001). So, the HR22, which had its remote code set at 00004, needed to be changed. I changed that to something nowhere near the current IRDs, including the Genie. So, I chose 00007. I used an old, standard DirecTV remote, slid the selector to AV1, then chose 00007. Following this, I went to my Harmony software, selected devices, chose the HR22, then selected "learn remote." I then proceeded to do just that. After I was done, I updated my remote in Harmony and tried it out. So far, it *appears *to be working; that is, the HR22 is now working without it affecting the Genie, and the Genie works without it affecting the HR22. I tested the other three receivers as well, and none of them were affected by my controlling the Genie (or the HR22, for that matter).

Now if I can only figure out why one of my HR20-700s is the only receiver not showing on any other box's Whole Home DVR menu or playlist.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

OK, I think I have "solved" the issue at hand. I couldn't get the damn HR44's remote code changed from its default (which, contrary to what others had said, was 00004 and not 00001). So, the HR22, which had its remote code set at 00004, needed to be changed. I changed that to something nowhere near the current IRDs, including the Genie. So, I chose 00007. I used an old, standard DirecTV remote, slid the selector to AV1, then chose 00007. Following this, I went to my Harmony software, selected devices, chose the HR22, then selected "learn remote." I then proceeded to do just that. After I was done, I updated my remote in Harmony and tried it out. So far, it appears to be working; that is, the HR22 is now working without it affecting the Genie, and the Genie works without it affecting the HR22. I tested the other three receivers as well, and none of them were affected by my controlling the Genie (or the HR22, for that matter).

Now if I can only figure out why one of my HR20-700s is the only receiver not showing on any other box's Whole Home DVR menu or playlist.


Is the deca all lite up properly? You may want to rerun sat setup on it. Sometimes that fixes weird issues..


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

No DECA in my setup. MRV is via the old-fashioned method, that being hard-wired ethernet. 

Sent from my EVO LTE using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Now if I can only figure out why one of my HR20-700s is the only receiver not showing on any other box's Whole Home DVR menu or playlist.


Check the Whole Home settings for the HR20 to make sure it is set to share its playlist and can be seen by external devices...


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Been there, done that. No luck. I'm going to rerun network setup and all, see if that helps. This receiver happens to do this quite frequently, BTW. 


Sent from my EVO LTE using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> No DECA in my setup. MRV is via the old-fashioned method, that being hard-wired ethernet.
> 
> Sent from my EVO LTE using DBSTalk mobile app


did you install a bsf between the hr44 and the rest of the system, preferably as far away from the hr44 as possible? I hope so, if not you could have issues from that eventually, if not right now.

I suggest rerunning sat setup and then restoring network defaults and then leaving it all alone for a day.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

It's working now, after I redid the network stuff as I mentioned above.

To answer your question, however--no. I've never used a bsf (if that means what I think it means).


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> It's working now, after I redid the network stuff as I mentioned above.
> 
> To answer your question, however--no. I've never used a bsf (if that means what I think it means).


band stop filter. You have to otherwise the genie will eventually screw up the tuners on the other non deca built in models. Genies have a built in cck and always output Ethernet over coax if an Ethernet cable is plugged into it or its hooked up wireless on te hr44. That signal needs to be blocked by a bsf as far away from the genie as possible to keep its voltage from hitting the tuners in the other receivers as they aren't made to handle it.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Is it necessary in an environment where one doesn't have DECA (or anything like that at all)? My Whole Home DVR is the old-fashioned method--the "unofficial" ethernet cable to all DVRs.

And where do you recommend the BSF (yes, I did know what that meant, LOL) be located? In a room or near the dish? Just checking.

Thanks


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> OK, I *think *I have "solved" the issue at hand. I couldn't get the damn HR44's remote code changed from its default (which, contrary to what others had said, was 00004 and *not *00001).


My HR44 will respond to any Directv IR remote in its default mode. I have RC32's thru RC65's and never put in 00004 into any of them and 3 for 3 all control the HR44. So maybe yours was changed in all the work you were doing. But they do default to 00001 so folks with older remotes can use them as is.

Unless the new HR44's are different. I suppose anything is possible.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Is it necessary in an environment where one doesn't have DECA (or anything like that at all)? My Whole Home DVR is the old-fashioned method--the "unofficial" ethernet cable to all DVRs.

And where do you recommend the BSF (yes, I did know what that meant, LOL) be located? In a room or near the dish? Just checking.

Thanks


It is very much needed in a non-DECA environment. The HR44 doesn't know that so it will send the Ethernet traffic over the coax lines. Put it as far away from the HR44 as possible. Basically, back at the first splitter, or I believe in your case, at the SWM2 Output of the SWM16.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

So if I connect one BSF to out #2 of the SWM16, life will be good, correct? Is one BSF all that I need?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

So if I connect one BSF to out #2 of the SWM16, life will be good, correct? Is one BSF all that I need?


Yes and yes.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

OK. That's easy enough. I don't have a BSF, but I can easily and quickly enough get one. While I wait for it, the lack of one isn't going to "damage" any equipment I have, will it? On a related note, a question for ya--would it be any significant difference if I went to a DECA environment and ditched my current ethernet MRV situation? After all, the current setup is, admittedly, working just fine, so maybe I should follow the ole cliché that says, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it."


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

OK. That's easy enough. I don't have a BSF, but I can easily and quickly enough get one. While I wait for it, the lack of one isn't going to "damage" any equipment I have, will it? On a related note, a question for ya--would it be any significant difference if I went to a DECA environment and ditched my current ethernet MRV situation? After all, the current setup is, admittedly, working just fine, so maybe I should follow the ole cliché that says, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it."


With DECA, you'd only have one Ethernet cable going to the Genie, so you'd free up some ports on your router/switch. You'd also isolate the MRV traffic from your local network traffic, which would help to prevent any issues that might cause.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

As for using the system without the BSF, you will probably be fine for a short period of time. I wouldn't do it long-term though. There is the possibility that you might see some minor issues though although once the BSF is installed, you'll be fine.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

The Merg said:


> With DECA, you'd only have one Ethernet cable going to the Genie, so you'd free up some ports on your router/switch. You'd also isolate the MRV traffic from your local network traffic, which would help to prevent any issues that might cause.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Well, I do have a 24-port ethernet multi-port switch behind my home theater setup, and to this is connected the receivers, a BD player, AV unit, etc., so it's not like I need to free up my router, which is in another room (there's a second Internet connection port in my living room; hence my ability to directly connect the ethernet multi-port switch). If I went DECA, I'd then have to buy a DECA coax for every non-HR44 and non-HR24 receiver I own, then perhaps other items, so the cost might be a precluding factor. If everything's working fine as it is, it's probably not a good idea to go DECA.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, I do have a 24-port ethernet multi-port switch behind my home theater setup, and to this is connected the receivers, a BD player, AV unit, etc., so it's not like I need to free up my router, which is in another room (there's a second Internet connection port in my living room; hence my ability to directly connect the ethernet multi-port switch). If I went DECA, I'd then have to buy a DECA coax for every non-HR44 and non-HR24 receiver I own, then perhaps other items, so the cost might be a precluding factor. If everything's working fine as it is, it's probably not a good idea to go DECA.


It's really just a preference at this point for you. Your cost would be DECAs for the HR2x (non-HR24's) receivers. The DECA comes with a jumper cable for the Ethernet connection. You would just disconnect the coax and Ethernet you currently have connected, connect the DECA in between the coax and the receiver and connect the Ethernet jumper from the DECA to the receiver.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Got it. I'd need 4 of these, so it looks like I'll stick with the current setup, which is running fine.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I forget what's all Your receiver model numbers? It might be easier to just get bsf For the four and let the rest run coax. A true hybrid system. Especially since I think you said some where going to get deactivated soon enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> I forget what's all Your receiver model numbers? It might be easier to just get bsf For the four and let the rest run coax. A true hybrid system. Especially since I think you said some where going to get deactivated soon enough.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


Two HR20-700s, an HR21, HR22, and two HR24s. The HR22 and one HR20-700 will be deactivated shortly, with the other HR20-700 to follow soon afterward.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

OK, problem #3 developed this morning...

My HR44 has lost Internet connectivity. It's connected via an ethernet cable directly to the Internet and was working fine last night. It saw all other receivers for MRV and other receivers saw it. Connection tests indicated "your receiver is connected to the Internet." By this morning, however, that mysteriously changed. Every test I run tells me it's not connected to the Internet, and its presence is no longer seen in my MRV setup. I've rebooted the thing, but that hasn't worked. Any idea what could have happened and how to resolve this?

BTW, when I reran satellite dish setup, Slimline 5 was showing, as it was yesterday. However, yesterday the SWM was showing. Today, that has been grayed out entirely, and I'm not even able to "recheck SWM" in the menu options shown. Weird.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Just an update--I've restored defaults in network services, rerun setup, rechecked all connections, even rebooted my router and the multi-port Internet switch to which the HR44 and other receivers are connected, all to no avail. Nothing I have tried has been able to regain my Internet access. The menu responses confirm ethernet is connected, but it keeps telling me I have no Internet connection. why would this thing be working flawlessly last night, yet 12 hours later inexplicably lose all Internet access? :scratch:


----------

